# Discovering Bristol



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I've moved to Bristol.


Clifton / Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bristol is a city of about 450,000 in the south west of England, lying on the River Avon (shown above, spanned by the city's icon, the Clifton Suspension Bridge). It is somewhere around the 8th-11th largest in the UK, depending on how you count, and the largest in England's south beside London. It has a strong maritime and engineering history, and the modern-day economy based on media, electronics and aerospace industries has led it to become the only large city in the uk whose wealth per capita is higher than that of Britain as a whole. It is known for its aforementioned bridge, its links to Brunel, a balloon festival, Banksy, and probably several other things beginning with B.

When I started my London thread I'd been living there for 9 years, felt like I had explored it and understand it fairly well and had a back catalogue of photos from all seasons. So it made sense to take a fairly didactic approach to the thread, all very structured, thematic and so on.

For various reasons I think that isn't going to work here, and even if it did I don't want to do it. This thread will be a fairly unstructured chronological stream instead: I'll just post whatever I take as I take it, with minimal organisation, explanation or commentary.

So far I've been here about 3 weeks, but a combination of full-time work, short daylight hours, christmas break, bad weather and bad light has limited my photographic opportunities, so I've only really had a few days out and about with camera.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good shot!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Where else to arrive but the station? 

Bristol Temple Meads - fine victorian architecture...



Bristol Temple Meads by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Temple Meads by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...loads of grimy trackside graf 


Temple Meads graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Temple Meads graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Temple Meads graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Roost by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

anyone who's seen my london thread will know both of these things are grist to my mill.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

first few days of snaps


St Peter's, Bristol by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumn leaves in Castle Park, Bristol by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


NCP brutalism by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


North Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


North Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Pero's Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vauxhall Bridge / SMKER(?) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, like it! kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

this day had completely terrible light, but i had an itchy shutter finger, so I snapped this skate park / graf gallery


Dame Emily Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dame Emily Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dame Emily Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dame Emily Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lydstep Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lydstep Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lydstep Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lydstep Terrace / SUGER by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

finally a day of full sunshine, I set off for several hours solid photo-walking, and came back with the most pathetically small amount of shots to show for my miles trekked up and down hill. Somehow every photogenic street I went into, the sun was in exactly the wrong place dazzling my angle, and then it went down in glorious golden-hour tones which I couldn't see and enjoy because I was by now behind a hill on the 'wrong' side of town. Oh well...


Bristol cathedral / harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol cathedral / harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Picton Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol view from Richmond Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


DOMER(?) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle Park skyline at dusk by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


M-Shed / Bristol Harbour at dusk by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A good start! 

What took you to Bristol: work I guess? I look forward to your explorations. Bristol seems like a very liveable city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, for work. Wasn't really something I wanted to do, but I have to make the best of it and Bristol is indeed rather likeable so I don't think that'll be too difficult.

A couple more days where I tried to scavenge random shots with any weak glimmer of light -


Christmas funfair at Millennium Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Millennium Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ice skaters at Millennium Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Beauley Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Leighton Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Greville Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Salvation Army building by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tap & Barrel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


SESK by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love those colourful terraces up on the hill.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to see you coming back, stevekeiretsu, and hope the best for you at home and work there in Bristol 

As you done in your London Thread, there is here a lot of good images to appreciate, and I do appreciate your way to use, side by side, different visual impressions that can complete each other: how could I imagine that victorian archés and graffittis could work as a couple? Only through your eyes 

Hope to see you around all the time :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Love those colourful terraces up on the hill.


You'll like my next batch of pics then!

Yeah I love these, in my admittedly new-settler opinion they're even more quintessially Bristol than the Clifton bridge. There's only one of that, but these colourful (georgian?) terraces pop up all over town. I even live in one  I expect to photograph them ad nauseum, frankly.

Thanks Eduarqui, yes I'm "back" after a while of bouncing around sort-of-homeless looking for jobs etc. So hopefully I can catch up on your thread (and Jane's and everyone else's) now I'm stable for a bit! I also have another thread in the pipeline of the small towns & villages I explored in my time between leaving london and moving into Bristol.

Thanks also to everyone else for likes & comments! Now how about those houses...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Monday - another fine sunny day at last


Bristol Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Exchange Ave by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


All Saints Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Victoriana by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

at this point I was getting quite frustrated with the darkness of the narrow streets of the old city centre, the winter sun is so low that even low-rise streets were awkwardly gloomy. so i decided to climb a hill...


Park Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Masonic Lodge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Up to Cabot Tower, a victorian viewing platform in a park on Brandon Hill.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Views from Cabot Tower


St Mary Redcliffe from Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Backlit golden hour Bristol houses from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Brandon Hill Park overlooking Bristol by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Toward Clifton from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol rooftops from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking into the sun - Bristol from Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad I've tuned in. Interesting thread and city, nice pictures!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

After I came down from the tower I walked quickly west to a spot I'd scoped on google maps, against the clock to get there for my first photo opportunity of the Clifton Suspension Bridge before sunset.

Shot duly acquired I then went back home via the historic harbour waterfront. There's loads more stuff to shoot here another time when the light isn't failing.


Bristol rooftops and balconies by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hotwell Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


ss Great Britain & reindeer by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Underneath Brunel Way by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton / Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from 'Brunel Way' by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Under the flyover by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hotwells flyover by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Golden hour across the floating harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Golden hour Hotwells by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Colourful Cliftonwood houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A beautiful and interesting thread, Steve! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very British. Nice, but must say that Bristol looks much smaller then 450 000 inhabitants, more like a city with 50-100 000 inhabitants, is this the feelling you also get in reality?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like all of the old rail vehicles. And the colourful, harbourside homes are fabulous.

Are those homeless shelters - the blue tarpaulins?


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah - well, shelters may be putting it a bit grandiose! - they're homeless people's tents

there are some right near my house perched on a little ledge some 30-40ft above the river gorge, pretty mad

big homelessness problem here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Bristol


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

the scruffy, graff-y side of bedminster


AMOR by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


OICK / HARE / TRYS / et al by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


COFS / SAKER by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


SUGER by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Glamourous Bedminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


DEBTS by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Glamourous Bedminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


MIDAS by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


SUGER by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a major homeless issue in all of our cities it seems......


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

and some less scruffy shots of the area


Bristol suburbs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Balcony bike by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Alfred Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from Alfred Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol (zoom) from Alfred Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol (Redcliffe) from Alfred Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sea Pearl by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

One random from last week's commute, they were filming some sort of wartime(?) tv/movie by the M-shed


Filming some wartime drama (?) on the quayside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great updates! Nice to see some grittier photos too. I noticed that filming going on as well, but can't find anything about what it may be.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful photos, interesting grafittis.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Low sun and low water at the New Cut by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Southville street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


ASK / SOKEM? / ? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol street art by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol street art by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Skatepark by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


LEAP by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Broadmead by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Quay Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the skatepark picture.... & the one of the clifton suspension bridge. Awesome and beautiful!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that view of Southville Street and that brilliant (and learned) ASK graffiti.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again interesting, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great murals, nice thread Steve! kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

cheers everyone

a few from the weekend


Skatepark by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hebron Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hebron Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Blue house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

lovely sunset tonight, had to race out to the harbour front as soon as i noticed. i was a bit late, it was fading fast, but just in time to grab a few


Bristol Harbour sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Cathedral & ferris wheel sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Some weeks ago I finally visited Clifton, but unfortunately the light was very dull. Also my camera was acting up. With hindsight, I think I damaged it in Lisbon somehow.


Queens Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Mall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


King's Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And the obligatory bridge shots:


Clifton Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Suspension Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Suspension Bridge shadow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Miscellaneous


SESK / ? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Radisson blue by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


MShed balloon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


MShed stairs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol from the bus by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


WGS by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lion balloon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Baldwin St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bedminster houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bedminster elephant by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bedminster seagulls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Bristol balloon festival?

Clifton is awesome.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many great shots, Steve! kay:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> The Bristol balloon festival?
> 
> Clifton is awesome.


Not until august. 

Bristol is the hot air balloon capital of the country, so they're a pretty regular occurrence when the weather is right.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful photographs: I can see you are at home now in Bristol 

And hope you can fix your camera.


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

NIce thread Despite having relatives living relatively nearby (who I visited quite often when I was small, when they lived near Yeovil, Somerset), I only visited Bristol once, and only have vague memories of the suspension bridge and the SS Great Britain. But it looks like my kind of town, a bit similar to Liège in some ways, such as its hilly setting and river, and in the way it is picturesque and ugly at the same time. BTW, the taggers taking the piss in #50 made me laugh


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> And hope you can fix your camera.


On the contrary, last weekend on a trip to Wells I tripped and smashed my lens into a step, and it's completely ruined now. Hoping to replace it with insurance...



ruben alexander said:


> near Yeovil, Somerset


my family are near there too, I actually keep meaning to start a thread for this (and the aforementioned visit to Wells, and the like). maybe i will finally get around to it today



> the way it is picturesque and ugly at the same time.


ha this is an excellent description

thanks all for comments/likes


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ Great, I'm going on holiday tomorrow, but I'm looking forward to seeing it when I get back


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

ruben alexander said:


> ^^ Great, I'm going on holiday tomorrow, but I'm looking forward to seeing it when I get back


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2014321

Meanwhile, back in Bristol, the Harbour Festival


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbourside Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

that's one relaxed festival day - drinking, chatting and meeting new freinds.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

another weekend, another festival - this time Upfest where street artists descend upon Bedminster to update the many murals


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Many appearances of 'Graffiti Morph', the mascot of the festival: Morph is a plasticine children's TV character from Aardman Animations (famous for Wallace & Gromit), who are based in Bristol:


Graffiti Morph by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Graffiti Morph by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Graffiti Morph by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

A little park hosted some canvases:


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

But of course the main focus is on transforming buildings:


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

bit of a shame imho to replace the previous very witty and bristolian mural on this wall with a rather generic picture of a non-bristolian overrated wife-beater / child-abandoner, but at least it's colourful I suppose. conversely, I really love this tree:


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upfest 2017 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the third pic from last best! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great murals! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That's world-class graffiti, steve!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Another weekend, another festival... this time the Bristol International Balloon Fiesta

So I climbed a hill with a nice view over the city, where, given the predicted westerly wind I would be able to have a prime viewing angle for their journey over central bristol landmarks -- and joined the crowd waiting for the Saturday 6pm mass launch.


Everything in place for Bristol Balloon Festival... except any balloons by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

But no balloons materialised. Too windy to launch apparently 

So at 6am I climbed the hill again, the morning sunshine was perfect, and this time the balloons launched....... but, were carried by an unusual northeasterly wind almost straight out of sight, away from the city. I tried to 'chase' them but basically failed. Got one awkward angle on them over a rooftop but nothing really with the city spread out nicely below.


Bristol Balloon Festival - Sunday AM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Festival - Sunday AM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Festival - Sunday AM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Poundstretcher Balloon festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Sunday 6pm launch, the normal westerly breeze was in operation and the balloons proceeded perfectly over the city centre, but I was not on the hill, dissuaded by the two previous failed attempts. I went down the harbourside but this left me mostly craning upwards and pointing into the sun, thus rounding off a disappointing weekend photographically with a bunch of tilty silhouettes.


Bristol Balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol balloon festival - Sunday PM launch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread is a bit of a dead duck tbh, I've just not been photographing bristol on a regular basis at all. Combination of generally poor weather/light and transport means my londonstyle near-daily impromptu free-roaming doesnt work, and any time I do get a solid window for a _planned_ photo jaunt, I tend to use it to day trip around the West Country instead.

However we FINALLY got some snow today! How exciting! So that novelty motivated me to have a very quick walk'n'shoot.


Snowy Bristol harbourside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Bristol harbourside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy M-Shed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy floating harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy quayside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy quayside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


SNOW =) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy harbourside crane (landscape) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy harbourside crane (portrait) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy M-Shed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy New Cut by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Gaol Ferry Steps by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm (Jun 18, 2015)

Bristol looks very cool


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots of a really cool city...literally too ATM it seems. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I’ll be able to help out with the photos fairly soon. I’m booked up for a trip to Bristol in August - and am looking forward to it. I’m staying in a nice, small hotel up in Clifton. I haven’t been in Bristol since a short stop-over in the early 1980s.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

skymantle said:


> Great shots of a really cool city...literally too ATM it seems.


it's been about -4 most of the week although somewhat to my disappointment it's barely freezing now and it seems like there will be no more snow.

my house is victorian with original wooden sash windows etc, i have had the heating running 24/7 all week, wearing thermals, jeans, fur-lined boots, t-shirt, long-sleeve t-shirt, hoodie, fleece jacket, overcoat and a hat -- inside my flat, I'm talking about here -- and i'm still cold.

oh well, at least my landlord gets a nice fat investment portfolio at my expense. hooray for modern britain.



openlyJane said:


> I’ll be able to help out with the photos fairly soon. I’m booked up for a trip to Bristol in August - and am looking forward to it. I’m staying in a nice, small hotel up in Clifton. I haven’t been in Bristol since a short stop-over in the early 1980s.


a very nice area, I keep meaning to dedicate a sunny day to it, but the thing is, if i want to photograph georgian splendor it takes me 40 minutes to walk (uphill) to Clifton whereas 15 min easy walk to the station + 15 minute train and I'm in Bath which is georgian splendor squared. it's actually quicker and easier to visit other cities than other suburbs of this place.... sigh.

anyway here are some more snow pics.


Snowy New Cut by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Redcliffe by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Bedminster Parade by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Asda car park at night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Lucky Lane at night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Dean Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Stackpool Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Lydstep Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy benches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Freestyle skiing at Dame Emily skatepark by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowboarders at Dame Emily skatepark by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Holy Cross by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy roof by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I get the distinct impression that you are not very happy with life in Bristol.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not terribly enamoured with life in Britain, tbh. Growing up I saw a certain class of people rob us of the last of our nationalised industries, utilities and transport. As a sixth former I saw that class of people who had enjoyed not only free uni but cushy grants rob us of free access to higher education, just in time for me. I watch that same generation who benefitted from a massive post war housing boom and widespread social housing decide to cynically manufacture a housing crisis for personal profit by selling off council stock, forbidding the building of more, nimbying private sector building into a trickle, economic and tax policies that encourage parasitic BTL portfolios, skimping on fire safety, etc. In other words, robbing us of access to decent standard housing at an affordable level. And not content with having stolen all our wealth, education and housing, they're now in the process of robbing me of the very citizenship I was born with. Yes, this same class who enjoyed decades of free trade prosperity and retirement to the costa del sol is now cheerfully robbing me of the same opportunities to flee this toxic tory austeric brexit britain, which is a nation I not only feel to have no stake in, but in fact can only regard with contempt and disgust. But apparently the onus is on _me_ to "pull together" behind this kleptocratic pack of c***s? Apparently I'm supposed to be chuffed that there's a repurposed shipping container selling free-range pizza for £12 a slice with some insipid legal mural on it, near me, and that's cool, so I'm one of the lucky ones, look at how much better the area is getting, etc. It's just ridiculous. But this probably isn't the venue for such venting.


----------



## jjmacjj (Jul 13, 2006)

Classic rant!! Worthy of a Mike Leigh script - nice one


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> I'm not terribly enamoured with life in Britain, tbh. Growing up I saw a certain class of people rob us of the last of our nationalised industries, utilities and transport. As a sixth former I saw that class of people who had enjoyed not only free uni but cushy grants rob us of free access to higher education, just in time for me. I watch that same generation who benefitted from a massive post war housing boom and widespread social housing decide to cynically manufacture a housing crisis for personal profit by selling off council stock, forbidding the building of more, nimbying private sector building into a trickle, economic and tax policies that encourage parasitic BTL portfolios, skimping on fire safety, etc. In other words, robbing us of access to decent standard housing at an affordable level. And not content with having stolen all our wealth, education and housing, they're now in the process of robbing me of the very citizenship I was born with. Yes, this same class who enjoyed decades of free trade prosperity and retirement to the costa del sol is now cheerfully robbing me of the same opportunities to flee this toxic tory austeric brexit britain, which is a nation I not only feel to have no stake in, but in fact can only regard with contempt and disgust. But apparently the onus is on _me_ to "pull together" behind this kleptocratic pack of c***s? Apparently I'm supposed to be chuffed that there's a repurposed shipping container selling free-range pizza for £12 a slice with some insipid legal mural on it, near me, and that's cool, so I'm one of the lucky ones, look at how much better the area is getting, etc. It's just ridiculous. But this probably isn't the venue for such venting.


All of the above is the sign of the times though, and the end game of our current economic paradigm - in which ever city, or indeed, country you live. Certainly in Europe. The closer you get to London or to any of its satellites in Britain, the more stark the problem. I think think Clifton looks lovely, but I’ve had a look at house prices there and it is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shots of Bristol under snow, Steve. And I think that, if I were your age and in your place, I'd be just as angry too.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Another bout of snow this weekend!


Snowy Bristol harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy railway tracks by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral steps by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy daffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Cathedral in the snow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Brandon Steep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen's Parade in the snow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy view from Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cabot Tower in the snow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

continued


Snowy view from Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy view from Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy view from Brandon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Cabot Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Charlotte Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Charlotte Street South by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow dusted New Cut by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow dusted Coronation Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow Vauxhall Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow dusted colourful houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow dusted Cliston Suspension Bridge view by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snow dusted Clifton Suspension Bridge at dusk by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Snowy Brunel Way by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoyed your pics very much, Steve! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shots. Love Cabot Tower and its location. Am really looking forward to exploring Bristol in the summer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice snow photos from Bristol :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful! My favorites:



>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful baloon festival and snowshots


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Bristol is a stunner for sure!


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice thread, this. Bristol looks very cool. Only ever been once - to visit my b!tch stepsister at Uni prior to me ghosting her for giving me a free Eagles cassette. But I wasn't old enough to appreciate it properly back then. I drove past it lots on the M5 though. 

It's funny to think I finally appreciate places in Britain now. When I lived in the UK the only places I wanted to live were London or Brighton. Everywhere else didn't interest me.

I like Bristol for its graffiti, colourful houses, everything Isambard Kingdom Brunel is responsible for (Clifton suspension bridge, SS Great Britain, Temple Meads), the bumpkin accent and for the plethora of talent it's nurtured over more recent years. I figure you can't nurture that kind of talent from, dull, dreary and uninspirational surroundings, surely? Now I've been away for so long, I'm sure there are plenty of places I'd like to visit and would appreciate. Bristol is one, York and the Isle Of Man are others. 

These pics are tops. Nice one.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city with beautiful old architecture which harmonized with modern buildings.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots of Bristol under snow, of which this is my favourite:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Short stroll on sunday


BERK / HARE / 2HOT / DUSK by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bathurst Basin by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bedminster Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I decided to climb the hill of that row of colourful houses in the picture above, but it turned out not to have much of a view from the 'back' of the houses.


General Hospital by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Railings by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Banana Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Luke's Road #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Luke's Road #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Luke's Crescent by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots. I luv the colourful terraces. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very good pics, enjoyed them! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bristol certainly looks like a great city for walking. You must have thighs like rocks by now.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

skymantle said:


> Great shots. I luv the colourful terraces. :cheers:


Me too :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

A very short ride on the Bristol Harbour Railway. 


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Avonside Engine Co by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stothert & Pitt Ltd by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Getting underway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol harbourside crane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Railway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics, Steve! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous shots, very atmospheric. I love old timer kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful trains on previous page, thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Sunny weather!


Frogmore St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol fill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Contemplative by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


King St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Seagull hat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Seaman's Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fountain by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paddleboarders by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


M-Shed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Every single pic impressed me, Steve! Great photography! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice image of children playing with the water wall.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

cheers. more sunshine today, so another quick walk around the city centre after work to make some hay...


Windows by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dean Lane fill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunny Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen Square architectural detail by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Granary, Welsh Back by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Finzels Reach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Nicholas Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Nicholas Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clare St (golden hour) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Granary, Welsh Back by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Thronging Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Thronging Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen Square (golden hour) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cumberland Road (golden hour) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Coronation Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, awesome light in many pics, Steve! :applause:



stevekeiretsu said:


> Granary, Welsh Back by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cumberland Road (golden hour) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

What a great light you’ve captured, amazing :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots of sunny Bristol, Steve. Interesting political statement in that one called "Bristol fill."


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

not sure if you mean the EU flag or the England one, either way possibly not as much of a political statement as you thought, idk... it's a hotel and the uk flag is also there, just a bit hidden in my shot. but ha, yes, must admit i did notice the old blue'n'yellow stars (with a small sense of defiant satisfaction, and thought that I'd be tempted to buy one for my own window, if i didnt live in a basement with a window you can't see from the street....)

And yes indeed, light is everything! see, just give me a couple of hours of nice light and i'll shoot more nice photos of bristol than I've managed in the last however many months of dreary overcast weather! this bout of weather is simultaneously pleasing and frustrating in that sense 

today was supposed to be sunny again, but I woke up to rain... but then it did come out sunny, after all, so i took a lengthier than usual walk, and no sooner did I get home than it poured with rain again! lucky timing. anyway... need some dinner before i go through today's shots.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The British Isles looks beautiful in the sun, London, Bristol, Liverpool!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Bristol certainly looks like a great city for walking. You must have thighs like rocks by now.


to be honest, nope - my house is right beside the river, so is my office, so is temple meads, and the essential shops aren't much higher. so I don't _need_ to climb hills in regular life, and so being a cambridgeshire lad, and quite lazy, I generally don't...! 

how different things would be if I had got a job and/or flat in Clifton, as originally looked likely. then I really would have thighs like rocks...


Clifton Vale by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...climbing something like that every time I went in/out of town.


Clifton Vale by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Camden Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clifton Vale by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

From the top of this street I paused to catch my breath and take in the view, if you look reeeeally closely on the horizon you can see the tower of Dundry church, visited on page 3.


Elm Cottage by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Still, I got a pretty good reward for the climb this time; when you see this crescent of colourful houses...


Cornwallis Crescent by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...you can't help but stop and take a snap:


Compulsively photogenic by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Basically every street around here is photogenic:


The Paragon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wellington Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Princess Victoria Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sion Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

At the top of Sion Hill (above) there's a little green space just beneath the suspension bridge. Really I should have a classic establishing shot of said bridge, but the sun was very much in the wrong place, so all I took of it was this:


Under the bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Instead turning my attentions onto *Clifton* itself, and magnificent it is too. Wish I could pop up here quickly on a whim instead of it being a 4-5 mile hike.


Bridgeside park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sion Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sion Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sion Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gloucester Row by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sion Place by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gloucester Row by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christ Church Clifton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vyvyan Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vyvyan Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I had somewhat intended to head for the heart of Clifton village and try and do more people-focused shots, but I was also in full flâneur mode, deliberately not planning, just following the light and my whims. Fortunately/unfortunately this sent me sailing straight past the commercial centre and soon found myself at the bottom end of Whiteladies Road around the 'Triangle' area. Unfortunately, because this was not the new territory I'd intended to explore, I've been here before, and it was too much closer to my way home to turn back, so I missed out on that for this trip. But fortunately, because it did mean I was home before the thunderstorm (which came in surprisingly soon after these sunny photos were taken), and anyway there is a cluster of Uni of Bristol properties and various other Victorian (ex)-civic buildings with quite splendid architecture, which although I'd shot before, I'd not had this fine light. I particularly enjoyed the Browns restaurant which displays the local 'Bristol Byzantine' flavour of Gothic revival (also seen in the shots of the granary from a couple of days ago)


Fountain by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Royal West of England Academy of Art by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fountain by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triangle West by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Gothic by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Orthodox Church / Browns by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Browns Venetian Gothic arches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Art Museum sculptures by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Byzantine by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Clifton! Bristol is fortunate to have such a picturesque suburb intact. And yes, I meant the EU flag flying from the pole, which would have to be a significant political statement at the moment, no?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lots and lots of wonderful pictures! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Clifton. I'm going to be based in Clifton for my upcoming visit. You say 4/5 miles walk into town? I wasn't imagining it being that far. I may have to jump on a bus on the way back.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

I'm visiting Bristol for a couple of days in a couple of weeks, can't wait


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous Clifton. I'm going to be based in Clifton for my upcoming visit. You say 4/5 miles walk into town? I wasn't imagining it being that far. I may have to jump on a bus on the way back.


there also seems to be a train line to the area also


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous Clifton. I'm going to be based in Clifton for my upcoming visit. You say 4/5 miles walk into town? I wasn't imagining it being that far. I may have to jump on a bus on the way back.


nah you're alright, it's more like a mile and a bit, mile and a half if you're just heading to/from the centre. I meant yesterday's walk was a 4-5 mile round trip from my house, which is t'other side of the harbour.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I luv all the vistas in those sets. Plenty of great architecture there too.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

A miscellany from elsewhere


Graffiti'd gate by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Anchor Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mount Pleasant Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The Spotted Cow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Balfour Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Southville Primary School by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Merrywood Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Straight lines and wiggly shadows by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

three more 'randoms'


Baldwin St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliff St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


M-Shed at dawn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

three of the very nice Bristol Byzantine warehouse on Bathurst Basin


Robinson's Warehouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Robinson's Warehouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Robinson's Warehouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and one playful little photoshop to show the tidal range of the New Cut. it was looking pretty much as high as I've seen it yesterday, so I went to get a 'low' shot today, which isn't anywhere near as _low_ as I've ever seen it, but it'll do


High tide / low tide by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots! Like the tidal comparison photo too - very creative.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful shots, Steve! :applause:
Two of my favourites:



stevekeiretsu said:


> M-Shed at dawn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Robinson's Warehouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

graf


ORST / TOUC by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


BUZZ! / BARMEN(?) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


MORSA by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


WBH / SISTEM by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

recent randoms from the city centre in this nice weather we've been having


Temple Meads (B&ER) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Signal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Queen Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Corner of Clare Street/Baldwin Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Baldwin Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Watershed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Golden hour College Green by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ship weathervane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbourside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunlit jumble by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Unity St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Columns and shadows by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Orchard Avenue by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Colston Hall (new bit) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Colston Hall (old bit) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

General Hospital by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


General Hospital by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliff Back by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliffe Parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliff Back by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stonework detail by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stone torches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria Court by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Temple Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Apple Tree CCTV by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

How does Bristol compare against London? - in terms of the general feel of things.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates, you catch nice details of architecture kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, the blue doors, the apples... kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

AbidM said:


> How does Bristol compare against London? - in terms of the general feel of things.


I've spent literally hours mulling how to respond to this without getting anywhere. I either state the fairly obvious (e.g. "smaller and quieter") or risk offending people (sometimes by merely stating the fairly obvious, e.g. smaller and quieter :lol: ) or start fence-sitting on the basis that I don't really get out and interact much with the city to even form an informed opinion (I work at home pretty much full time now) or get hung up on the massive subjectivity of my experience and have to write eleventy thousand words contextualising my opinions of bristol with my whole life story, which I dont really want to. And even if i try and put all that overthinking firmly to one side and just dump out a raw response, i honestly still dont know how to answer it, because its simultaneously extremely alike and totally different.



yansa said:


> Lovely updates, the blue doors, the apples... kay:



those cutesy apples are on the side of pub called the Apple Tree which is visually really cutesy, although as a native brit the sociocultural micro-semiotics of pub exteriors make me give it a mental wide berth



General Electric said:


> Great updates, you catch nice details of architecture kay:


just the one detail captured today


Suburban Mondrian by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful city indeed, and nice photos as well.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv the angles and composition in your shots. kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

wow haven't updated this thread for longer than i realised

these ones are ancient now (may/june), i have some catching up to do. 



Granary by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dean St graf by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tiled roof by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


FLOW by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's Street graf by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Willis Building from Norfolk Place by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


London Inn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Southbank mural by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Some festivals around the harbourside over the summer months - already seems a long time ago now, with the chilly weather lately!


Dragon boat racing by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dragon boat racing by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour (Redcliffe Wharfe) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Festival by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The harbour is such a focus for Bristol, and so lively too. Do those little taxi boats run all year round?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks yansa, Jane and christos!

Jane, the yellow ferries? Yup, every day except christmas.

Those of you who know my london thread will know i'm a bit of a cartography fan, so this is a good moment to point out the ferry people have a lovely hand-drawn map of the harbour and bristol city centre


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Balloon Fiesta (August)


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Balloon Fiesta 2018 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love your pics from the busy harbour, Steve, the brown wooden sailing ship, the balloons... :applause:
Seems there is one balloon with a lion's face?


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

sunsets


Sunset rigging by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Absurd sunset over the New Cut by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Reflected sunset in the M Shed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Intense sunset over Bristol Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Intense sunset behind the Matthew's rigging by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shots from Bristol. I especially like that one of the Willis Building from Norfolk Place. So many interesting levels!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extraordinary beautiful sunset pics, Steve - especially the two last ones. :applause:


(Did you see post #166, Steve? It's somehow irritating when there is no reaction,
not even a "like". I'm only describing a feeling, this is no accusation. 
Everybody can overlook something. And you are not the only one from whom
I didn't get a reaction at a comment. I tolerate this many times, but when
it happens too often, I lose the joy to look into the thread - and stay away...)


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

to be honest, if I consistently 'like' every nice response to my thread, I start feeling a bit.... vain? like worrying I'm just fishing for compliments? if that makes any sense :lol:

but when i think i should make conversation instead, i usually find myself lacking in that dept (being often a man of few words). if i can't think of anything better than "yes" or "thanks" then I feel maybe that'd be taken as just bumping my thread spammily...

so i awkwardly do neither and, regrettably, leave people's (most valued) responses unacknowledged and seemingly ignored. most remiss of me, i should do better


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

stevekeiretsu said:


> to be honest, if I consistently 'like' every nice response to my thread, I start feeling a bit.... vain? like worrying I'm just fishing for compliments? if that makes any sense :lol:
> 
> but when i think i should make conversation instead, i usually find myself lacking in that dept (being often a man of few words). if i can't think of anything better than "yes" or "thanks" then I feel maybe that'd be taken as just bumping my thread spammily...
> 
> so i awkwardly do neither and, regrettably, leave people's (most valued) responses unacknowledged and seemingly ignored. most remiss of me, i should do better


I see, it's good that we talk about this matter, for better understanding each other. 
Very interesting to learn that you would feel kind of "vain" if you would "like"
every nice respond you get, Steve. I only can speak for myself, but I would
see nothing vain in it. It's just like giving the message "I've seen your nice
comment, thank you, mate." Like in real life we say "thank you" for nice words.
When I see that someone often leaves comments made by me ignored,
without a "like" or answer, then this makes me very unsure. I tend to think
then: "Hasn't he/she read it? Or didn't he/she like what I wrote?"


But when I know how you feel about all this and know also that you read
and appreciate nice comments, also when you give no optical sign that you did  -
then it's okay for me. 
I hope you could understand me, my English is not so good and the Internet
especially at such topics is predestined for misunderstandings. 


*
Another interesting thing, related to what we talked about:
Most people (me included) are happy about compliments (here and in real life).
But I also know a few people who have the feeling that the one who gives
them a compliment only wants to curry favour with, or he only wants to
get something for it. For this minority of people compliments are something
negative!
So it's astonishing, how different we all are and feel.
It's good to talk about to avoid misunderstandings.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol 2018 Remembrance Day parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Bathurst Parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Square#1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Harbour Square#2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Augustine's Reach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Stephen's by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumn leaves by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Golden Hour Grand by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset paddleboarders by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set, Steve, especially "Autumn Leaves" and "Sunset Paddleboarders."


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bristol really is a very pleasant city.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

cheers all. a handful more from today


Bristol mod scooters by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bristol Cathedral and Cathedral Choir School by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Buttresses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral Primary School by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic pictures, it's great to see the city again!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_From Liverpool to lovely Bristol! Merry Christmas, Steve:
_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SkyScraperRaper (May 4, 2012)

Maybe in 50 years time the UK's towns and cities will start looking much much better, less graffiti, more gentrification, less concrete blocks, more built up, more modern....

especially modernisation and giving towns and cities more of a buzz to them will make the difference.


Bristol could do with becoming more like Chicago, over time. Something like this:

https://www.architecture.org/tours/detail/riverwalk-west/


----------

